# Service Menu Default Settings EU32B6000VW



## leakcim (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello, 

As many of yours, (I think), I have go into the service menu of my TV EU32B6000VW, and I think I have some change, that I don't remember exactly.

Now I found that the sound is not as good as before. 

So I'm loooking for someone which had the same TV as mine, and can help me to find the default settings of my service menu. 

I'll be very grateful to this person. 

The first thing I need, I think, is the model or type field. I don't remember the default setting for this parameter. 

If someone can take a picture (with his camera), of the option menu of his TV.

Thank you so much for you help. 
Bye, 

Leakcim ( a french guy which need a lot of help pleeeasssee )


----------

